# Newbie question- not eating or drinking much - second day!!!



## Firemedichagy (Mar 26, 2016)

i have a 4 year old Nigerian Dwarf wether.
He has some really bad arthritis in his left knee that has him limping pretty bad. Under doc care for that.
He has been off the Rimadyl for about 2 weeks to see if the supplements were helping at all....ugh, apparently not..
Anyways, 
Yesterday was his worst day and he is also not playful at all.. Not eating , even his favorite snack of apples. Barely taking in any water.
I'm starting to notice signs of dehydration ( dark urine, clump poo ) 
Please help!!
He started Meloxicam this a.m. for pain and inflammation control.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 26, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother @babsbag @ragdollcatlady @Goat Whisperer @goatgurl ? @Southern by choice  Any ideas? Sorry your boy's having health issues. Hope you can get him comfy and back to a more normal life.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2016)

Have you tested him for CAE?

Is he overweight? An old injury causing the arthritis?


----------



## TAH (Mar 26, 2016)

Our doe Sophie had some swelling and looking like she might have some arthritis. We used DMSO it helps with the swelling a lot. She can be walking on her knees I'll put some of that on and she is back to normal. You could also do a mix of coconut oil lavender oil and peppermint oil. And like Goat Whisperer has he been tested for CAE. You really want to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes he has been tested for CAE- negative ( thank goodness )
My biggest issue right now is the not wanting to eat or drink much. And his mood is soo blah.... 
He did graze a little this morning and has had an apple and some grapes today. Better than yesterday.
Do you think that the pain would cause this?? Or a new issue?
He's on day 2 of the Meloxicam and more mobile. No bleating just moody.
I'm trying to encourage him to drink more but he just walks away. Wants to eat anything paper like his life depends on it, fighting me for tissue, mail anything.. But not his feed. Did eat some hay also this afternoon.
Ugh, wish he could talk


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Our doe Sophie had some swelling and looking like she might have some arthritis. We used DMSO it helps with the swelling a lot. She can be walking on her knees I'll put some of that on and she is back to normal. You could also do a mix of coconut oil lavender oil and peppermint oil. And like Goat Whisperer has he been tested for CAE. You really want to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.



Thanks, I am definitely going to look into this. I have an aloe/mint rub that I put on his leg. Not sure if it helps..


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Have you tested him for CAE?
> 
> Is he overweight? An old injury causing the arthritis?


 He's been on a diet for a little bit. I know how much that would help. 
One vet says old injury.. That caused arthritis. The other says it's possible but regardless it's arthritis.
CAE negative


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @frustratedearthmother @babsbag @ragdollcatlady @Goat Whisperer @goatgurl ? @Southern by choice  Any ideas? Sorry your boy's having health issues. Hope you can get him comfy and back to a more normal life.


Thank you 
He's a little bit closer to his old self today - mood wise but still not very interested in eating or drinking as much as usual


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Our doe Sophie had some swelling and looking like she might have some arthritis. We used DMSO it helps with the swelling a lot. She can be walking on her knees I'll put some of that on and she is back to normal. You could also do a mix of coconut oil lavender oil and peppermint oil. And like Goat Whisperer has he been tested for CAE. You really want to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


What is DMSO?? 
And what's the best way for me to push fluids if needed.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

DMSO is juice from a tree.  You should be able to get it from any farm store. Here is a recipe that will help get him to drink water. 
Qaurt of warm water
A drizzle of molasses 
Or corn syrup.
Hope gets well.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Is he the goat as your avatar?


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> DMSO is juice from a tree.  You should be able to get it from any farm store. Here is a recipe that will help get him to drink water.
> Qaurt of warm water
> A drizzle of molasses
> Or corn syrup.
> Hope gets well.



Thanks TAH, 
I'll get that started tonight. Fingers crossed that he will continue to improve on his own. He's never refused food, treats everything before so i was really scared but he's peeing more tonight and it's not so dark (concentrated, ugh) 
I massaged his leg and sides all thru the night and made sure he was still gurgling/burping and kept him on a soft mattress. 
(Yes, busted a very spoiled goat slept on my bed last night, lol)
Seeing him in pain breaks my heart 
Hopefully the medication will help soon.
I feel like it's a stupid question but will they refuse to eat or drink with pain ?? 
So it may not be a sick goat just a hurting one???


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Your welcome. Your question is not stupid. Yes they can. We have a doe that hoof rot and she wouldn't eat or drink until I gave her molasses with her food and water. He is such a cutie. He is totally spoiled. Is he a house goat?


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Is he the goat as your avatar?



Yes the avatar, that's my Vinny.
He's a spoiled brat. Since he's our only goat he hangs in the house with the dogs. He's been with the dogs outside during the day / inside at night since he was little. We got him at 4 days old.
Our companion goat didn't work out. I am planning to try again but for now it's just him and the 2 dogs.


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

He will beat you to death to get in his crate if it storms or someone turns on the vacuum, lol
It's big enough for him and I both, he can turn around and stand upright completely. 
When he was a baby I would put him in the little crate at night after his bottle and the crate just got bigger as he did. But he is only in it from about midnight to 6-7 am. It's his safe place, kinda funny.. If he knows it's time for medicine or hooves he will run to the crate if he's inside (hard as heck to pull him out of there, he definitely has the advantage)
This yr I had a few "changes" and now it's just me in my bed at night so it's not uncommon for him to mosy in and claim his side of the bed. He's cleaner than the dogs, doesn't lick his crotch all night and makes a great foot warmer....
 I guess it's a little strange but we all have something weird , I suppose 
What state do you live in?


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

We live in Oregon. How long have you had your goat?


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

He turned 4 on February 02
I got him at 4 days old


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Hàs he ever had a injury since you got him?


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

He is the cutest little thing on earth.


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

No, the limp started last year and I took him straight to the vet. After 3 visits it was determined that it was a sprain and would resolve with some help from anti inflammatory meds. 
It didn't get better. It was about the same until about 4 months ago it really began to bother him. Many more doc visits, including a 2nd opinion..
Really bad arthritis. My heart breaks for him. He's so young to have to endure this the rest of his life. Weight loss will help, I'm sure. But he has to be active and when you hurt you don't want to be active.. Creating a difficult circle.
I looked up the DMSO , I will get it tomorrow. The reviews on it are excellent and it's all of $8.00 at tractor supply. Thanks tons for that. Hoping that helps as much as people say it does.
Do you dilute it? Put it on a cloth, or just pour some in your hand?


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> He is the cutest little thing on earth.


Thanks, he has my heart


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

I just put the DMSO in a spray bottle. And spray it on.


----------



## TAH (Mar 28, 2016)

How is your Vinny doing today?


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> DMSO is juice from a tree.  You should be able to get it from any farm store. Here is a recipe that will help get him to drink water.
> Qaurt of warm water
> A drizzle of molasses
> Or corn syrup.
> Hope gets well.



Got the DMSO yesterday, what is the best way to apply it, do you dilute and how much do you put on your does knee???? 
So many questions, so thankful for you guys!!


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2016)

I just put in a spray bottle. I just spray one squirt per knee once a day. I do not dilute it. I do put a few drops of lavender oil.


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2016)

How is your vinny doing?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> DMSO is juice from a tree.  You should be able to get it from any farm store.


I've never heard DMSO described that way, interesting.

Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) is a solvent, chemically produced from a byproduct of wood pulp production.  It can penetrate the skin and carry things into it (think transdermal drugs).  It's also anti-inflammatory, so it's often used as a horse linament.

The stuff you get at a farm store may be industrial grade or medical grade - medical grade is better but more expensive.  Because it's a solvent and will carry compounds into your skin, you should wear gloves when using it (rubber, neoprene or latex, not nitrile).  If it gets on your skin, you may get a garlic taste in your mouth.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyl_sulfoxide

Good luck with your goat.


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you for explaining it better norseofcourse.


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you both so much!! 
I'm at work now. His appetite has improved (yay) and he's drinking again.. Not as much as I would like but it seems that's his thing lately.. The limp is sooo bad when he's been down for a bit. And after he's up its not much better. I assume it will take a few days for the anti-inflammatory meds to kick in 
But I am definitely going to use the DMSO tomorrow morning. Heck, probably tonight when I get home!!
You have been a lifesaver TAH 
his doc wasn't too interested in sharing any knowledge...ughhhh


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 29, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> I've never heard DMSO described that way, interesting.
> 
> Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) is a solvent, chemically produced from a byproduct of wood pulp production.  It can penetrate the skin and carry things into it (think transdermal drugs).  It's also anti-inflammatory, so it's often used as a horse linament.
> 
> ...



Thanks Norseofcourse!!

I am going to definitely add this to the stack of stuff I have found on DMSO. I really appreciate the link. I feel a lot better when I know more about what I'm using. Found out my neighbor has been using it all over for all kinds of things for yrs. (bee stings, sprains, bruises, cyst, etc..) Amazing stuff.

Having first hand knowledge from the BYH'ers that have actually used it
makes me a whole lot more comfortable  

Now, I feel like it's something I can use and (fingers crossed) get him some pain relief.


----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2016)

Firemedichagy said:


> You have been a lifesaver TAH


I am glad I was able to help. Hope he starts to recover soon. If you have any other questions I can try to answer them as well as I can.


----------



## Firemedichagy (Mar 29, 2016)

TAH said:


> I am glad I was able to help. Hope he starts to recover soon. If you have any other questions I can try to answer them as well as I can.


 Absolutely!!
Have a great night and I'll keep you posted - trying the DMSO tonight when I get home.
I will be able to make sure he doesn't have any freaky reactions to it...
Such a helicopter mom.. Good thing I don't have a herd yet , they would all be in the house every time it sprinkled, lol


----------

